# Jedi (kiejtés)



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, csak biztos akarok lenni, hogy ma még mindig "[dzsedi]"-nek ejtik-e a Csillagok háborújából a lovagok nevét? Vagy már [dzsedáj]-nak? Rég hallottam, tehát változhatott. Köszönöm. Enco.


----------



## AndrasBP

Utoljára én is kb. 30 éve hallottam, de Az utolsó Jedik (2017) magyar szinkronos előzetesében [dzsedi]-nek ejtik. Hagyománytisztelet.


----------



## ausermilar

Ugyan az törtent portugálul és spanyolul: voltak dzsedi és most dzsedai.


----------



## francisgranada

Idézet a Wikipediából:  "The word _Jedi_ is said to have been adapted ....  from Japanese 時代劇  (jid*ai*geki)".

Ha  igaz, akkor szerintem a  [dzsedáj]  kiejtés a helyesebb, tudniillik ebben az esetben nem egy idegen név  angolos kiejtéséről*** van szó, hanem inkább  tudatos írásmódról.

*** Lásd pl. _Michelangelo _[m*aɪ*kəlˈændʒəlo],  [m*i*kelˈandʒelo] helyett.


----------



## Encolpius

ausermilar said:


> Ugyan az törtent portugálul és spanyolul: voltak dzsedi és most dzsedai.



Igen, attól feltém, hogy ez a magyarban is már megtörténet. De ezek szerint nem.


----------

